# Flamingo guide?



## Taterides

Bob Lemay would be a great choice. Wealth of knowledge and a true gentleman.


----------



## jrasband

Definitely Bob Lemay. Went out with him twice and you couldn't ask for more from a fishing guide...


----------



## deerfly

ditto on LeMay, special reserve, vintage guide without the bitterness usually associated with older blends.


----------



## brew1891

> Bob Lemay would be a great choice.


x2


----------



## zmgsvt

Thanks for the advice, left a message for him. What type of boat does he fish out of? Thanks


----------



## deerfly

> Thanks for the advice, left a message for him. What type of boat does he fish out of? Thanks


17 Maverick unless he switched and didn't tell us about it.


----------



## Michael

Capt Lemay is Da Man!!!


----------



## alain_vallejo

Steven Tejera or Benny Blanco


----------



## paint it black

It depends what you want to do.
If you want to target fish on the flats I'd say Benny Blanco, Steven Tejera, or Jim Hale.
If you want to go to the coast and stuff I'd say Bob Lemay or Nestor Alvisa.


----------



## zmgsvt

Thanks for the advice. Couldn't make it happen with Blanco, but after the response, Lemay was an easy choice. Stoked about the trip, thanks again!


----------



## Michael

So, how did it go?


----------



## iMacattack

x2 how was your trip?


----------



## zmgsvt

Sorry for the delay. Had a great time with Capt. LeMay. Worked super hard and was a great person to be around, very professional. Fish weren't cooperating the way we or he had wanted put we still caught fish all day. Would definitely recommend him to anyone.


----------



## mhinkle90

> Sorry for the delay. Had a great time with Capt. LeMay. Worked super hard and was a great person to be around, very professional. Fish weren't cooperating the way we or he had wanted put we still caught fish all day. Would definitely recommend him to anyone.


let see some pics! flamingo is a paradise


----------



## paint it black

> Sorry for the delay. Had a great time with Capt. LeMay. Worked super hard and was a great person to be around, very professional. Fish weren't cooperating the way we or he had wanted put we still caught fish all day. Would definitely recommend him to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> let see some pics! flamingo is a paradise
Click to expand...

If you want pics from the park, check out my blog. 
I post multiple reports a week from flamingo.

tailingloop.tumblr.com


----------



## mhinkle90

nice pics and blog
goodluck at the tournament, i dont think im going to be able to make it down from orlando.


----------

